# 303 british



## TraderDan (Jul 25, 2009)

I happened across a 303 sporterized rifle and have never owned or even shot one. Wondering about how they perform and compare to. The rifle is really nicely done, but needs a stock refinishing, super light, nice balance and would be beautiful with stock redone. Any input will be appreaciated.


----------



## maxfold (Apr 19, 2008)

*303*

30-30 very fast action, I think the record number of aimed shots in a minute is 48 at 100 feet


----------



## TraderDan (Jul 25, 2009)

WOW, does that include reloads?? or big mag? I hope it does shoot sweet , I really like the feel of the weapon. It weighs only 7 lbs 6 oz. I will post a Pic.


----------



## FISHBOXFULL (May 9, 2008)

nice gun. looks like you found a nice one


----------



## maxfold (Apr 19, 2008)

*303*

It was called the mad minute with reloads stripper clips to pass basics with misses counting off .stripper clips need careful attention.


----------



## Joraca (Dec 29, 2007)

maxfold said:


> 30-30 very fast action, I think the record number of aimed shots in a minute is 48 at 100 feet


The current world record for aimed bolt-action fire was set in 1914 by a musketry instructor in the British Army—Sergeant Instructor Snoxall—who placed 38 rounds into a 12-inch-wide (300 mm) target at 300 yards (270 m) in one minute.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lee-Enfield

Betcha couldn't do that with an AK and a 100 round drum.

Joraca


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

I have one and love it but I need to find somebody to help clean it up. I'm ok taking modern firearms apart but I just don't think I wanna try it with my 303.


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

I love these guns...ill get another one someday
looks like a jeweled bolt? Very sweet..enjoy it!


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

One of the most accurate military bolt guns I ever owned was a Canadian Longbranch No4 Mk1 Enfield. It had a 6 grove barrel and shot around 1.5moa with Sierra Matchking 174 gr bullets.

These rifles are notorious for excessive headspace and there are different size interchangable bolt heads to remedy the problem. Watch carefully for case head seperation on fired rounds. If the tell tale shiny ring begins to form you may need to change bolt heads. Even with tight chambers brass is only good for about 4 reloads.

"The Lee Enfield Story" is a great book on these fine rifles. Yours looks as if it's really had some work done.

Rick


----------



## TraderDan (Jul 25, 2009)

*Thanks*

It has, aand at the time it was a great job, I am going to try it out tommorrow at quintete and then if it shoots good, I will try to do the stock some justice. Since I see alot of good feedback, it should be a great deer or target rifle. I only have 1/2 of the scope mount, but should be able to find one easy enough. Thanks for all the feedback.


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

I have 3 or 4 box's of ammo for that gun I'll sell cheap, PM me if you need them.


----------



## Longbow14 (Aug 8, 2011)

dang man is that a Santa fe or golden state arms job? most enfolds are hacked to snot and a little rough but that is a fine piece of brit hardware. I hope to own one in the future. hope you enjoy. also for a ton of info Enfieldsource.com is loaded.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

maxfold said:


> 30-30 very fast action, I think the record number of aimed shots in a minute is 48 at 100 feet


Well, they have a little more oomph than that...
Ballisticly they are about half way between a 30-06 and a .308

I have owned several over the years and love them dearly. I just traded off my last one a couple of months ago because I can no longer find mil surplus ammo for it. I really enjoyed taking out and blowing 100+ rounds through it, but at $20+ for a box of commercial ammo, that was just too much. They make great deer rifles. I read somewhere that it is by far the most used hunting round in the world. Everywhere exept the US. Think of all the British Commonwealth countries that have thousands of these...

I had even considered rebarreling mine in 7.62X51 (.308). There were some manufactured in 7.62 at the end of their production. Right as NATO adpoted it. India made/used quite a few of them.


----------



## glassplus (May 6, 2009)

The mount looks to be a weaver side mount, I did have one some place in my stuff, as you know what I mean. JUst my 2 cents jj


----------



## TraderDan (Jul 25, 2009)

*stuff????*



glassplus said:


> The mount looks to be a weaver side mount, I did have one some place in my stuff, as you know what I mean. JUst my 2 cents jj


jj, Knowing you, you can walk down one of thoese trails and put yor hand right on it! If you could find that little lock washer, you can find anything. Thanks for thr thought, and give me a holler if you find it, I would like to scope it, I think. Danny


----------

